# Definition of minor surgery vs major surgery in medical decion making E/M



## davesherrie (Jan 25, 2018)

Can someone point me to a CMS definition of what these two terms mean?  Is major surgery based on the 90 day global and minor surgery on the 10 day global or no global at all?

If you have a definitive link to something that would point me in the right direction, I would appreciate it since I am working thru audits right now and want to be sure I am interpreting this part of the E/M audit correctly.

Thank you!


----------



## kroemer4 (Jan 30, 2018)

*Minor vs Major Surgery*

This link to the Medicare Claims Processing Manual should help clarify. See section 40.2 - Billing Requirements for Global Surgeries, number 4 (which is page 96 on my screen).

Also, there's a short AAPC article here.


----------

